# Defined Details - Vandalised BMW X5



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Nightmare BMW x5.*
We were contacted by a friend to have a look over customer of his X5. The only information prior to viewing was the car had been detailed prior to sale. He also mentioned the car looked fine when it first turned up but after a few washes. The finish was looking rather grey i stead of Sapphire Black. It did not take a blind man to see what was robbing the finish of clarity and gloss. The owner once again explained that when he purchased the vehicle for his wife there were no signs of this marring and knowing the owner is very proud of any cars he has. Takes the greatest of care when washing them. Although he also admits a car has to work for its money also.
So roll on a few weeks and as agreed we turned up at the clients house to carry out the paint correction detail. This was the last detail that was carried out mobile. Due to current workloads.
All paint preparation was carried out prior to paint inspection pictures.
Video of bonnet.

After trialling a few pad and polish combos. It became clear that a 1stage polish was not going to be enough to correct the holograms and marring on the finish and the Intensive polish PO85RD 3.02 on a polishing pad would be required to remove the defects. This would then be followed up wit Final finish PO85RD, on a blue 3Mfinishing pad.
PO 85rd was spread at 900RPMover the chosen work area, moving up to 1200RPM. Until the polish took on a more oiler look. Prior to moving on up in speed till the polish was fully worked. No refining was carried out at this stage, as it would be completed with PO85RD.
Bonnet Before.




































There was a few deeper marks. Which were treated with the same polish. But treated locally with a spot pad to conserve the clear coat over the effected panel.


















50/50 No refining carried out at this stage.


















After refining.













































Front N/S Wing
Before,




































50/50 Shot.



























Completed shots.



























N/S Front Door.
Before.



























50/50 Shots.



























Completed Panel.



























N/S Rear Door.
Before.



























50/50 shots









Completed panel.



























N/S Rear ¾.
Before.




































50/50 Shots.


















Completed Panel.


















O/S Front Wing.
Before



























50/50 Shots.


















Completed Panel.



























O/S Front Door.
Before.



























50/50 Shot.









Completed Panel.



























O/S Rear Door.
Before.



























50/50 Shots.









Completed Panel.



























O/S Rear ¾.
Before.



























50/50 Shot.









Completed panel.



























Completed Door trims and lights.



























And yes we do polish the roofs :lol:



























While awaiting the owner to come and move the vehicle outside I grabbed a few snaps from in the garage.

































































































































































































































Glass was cleaned with AS Clear view, wheels sealed with FK100P, Tyres followed with Espuma RD50, Trims dressed with CG New look trim gel and LSP of the day RG55. Tailpipes also polished and sealed with Brilliant metal polish and renaissance wax.
I would like to take this opportunely to thank everyone for reading this and most of a Gavin for the privilege of carry out the detail on his vehicle. I would also like to thank Ross for helping out over coarse also and recommending us to his client. The sharper eyed amount you will also notice our next detail as Gavin also booked in one of his other car.
All comment much appreciated and welcome as always.
Gordon.​


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

better than brand new


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice work Gordon...


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! What a difference. This is why I haven't and won't put a machine on anyone's car including my own till I have been to Glasgow and shown how to use it.

Love the shot of the bonnet with reflection of the garage ceiling.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality work as always mate...looks better than new!

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work - can't believe the amount of Holograms on there!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense work as always Gordon, paint correction masters.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Fantastic work as per usual....:thumb:_


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Stunning finish Gordon, as mentioned above the bonnet shot reflecting the garage ceiling is detailing art.
Simon


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow smashing work.... the cars pretty new so suprised how much damage there was... cant have all been from its last machine....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Gordon, loving the flake pop


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Proper inspiration here! That's the sort of finish I dream of achieving on my car.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

superb :thumb:

great source of inspiration there, I must learn to take better swirl and correction photos, those look spot on


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

What make/ colour of pads did you use with the 3.02 please. Looking to an alternative for my Menz pads.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

MilesBetter said:


> What make/ colour of pads did you use with the 3.02 please. Looking to an alternative for my Menz pads.


Sorry thought I mentioned it. 3M yellow m8. Finished off with 3M Blue with 85rd.
We we hopeful of 203s on a polish. But after a full wipe down I was clear that there was still some slight marring in the finish. So stepped up.

Thanks for all the wonderful comments and as always much appreciated.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Gordon, looks like some 3M yellows will get ordered :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work fella....

I love this picture:


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Gordon,

fantastic turnaround on what was a nightmare paint condition :thumb:

As said in previous replies, the reflection shot of the garage roof is pure art 

Catch up with you over the next few days, m8 !


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

the paint was really bad, but now it looks realy great


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

fantastiche


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pure perfection.

The scratches looked deep and you got them out with 3.02. Amazing.

That will be why you are Number 1.

Stuart.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the detail in your write-ups Gordon. Good to see you're back up and doing some of your best work again. :thumb:

Andrew


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

Fantastic work Gordon. The quality of the finish you have achieved is second to none. After recently doing your course this the standard of work that I will aspire to whilst starting out to correct my own car. Amazing :thumb::argie:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

The write up looks fantastic mate. Great pleasure notching another car under my belt with you. 

Gavin was well chuffed hence the repeat custom. 

Looking forward to the next few write ups.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Excellant turn around Gordon and Ross,top work lads,:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice work. It's amazing how many nice vehicles are allowed to become such a state. I bet the owner was a happy bunny, I know I would be :thumb:..


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Cracking work fella! As others have said, bet the owner was buzzing at the finished result!


----------



## bentley300 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great Job looks better than new.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Lovely stuff, it looks brilliant. A wee bit too many 50/50's and befores and afters though, I got the jist after the first few :lol:


----------

